# A Mother's Grief



## babesx3

A Mothers Grief - by Unknown Author

You ask me how Im feeling,
But do you really want to know?
The moment that I try to tell you,
...You say you have to go.

How can I tell you,
What its like for me,
Im haunted, I am broken,
You start squirming on your chair.

Because I am lonely,
You see, no one comes around.
Ill take the words I want to say,
And quietly choke them down.

Everyone avoids me now,
Because they dont know what to say,
They tell me Ill be there for you
Then turn and walk away.

Call me if you need me now
Thats what everyone said,
But how can I call you and
scream into the phone,
My God, My child is dead.

No one will let me -
Say the words I need to say,
Why does a Mothers grief,
Scare everyone away?

Im tired of pretending,
As my heart pounds in my chest,
I say things to make you comfortable,
But my soul, it finds no rest.

How can I tell you things,
That are too sad to be told,
Of the helplessness of holding a child,
Who in your arms grows cold.

Maybe you can tell me,
How should one behave,
Whos had to follow their childs casket,
Watched it perched above a grave.

You cannot imagine,
What it was like for me that day,
To place a final kiss upon that box,
And have to walk away.

If you really love me,
And I believe you do,
If you really want to help me,
Heres what I need from you.

Sit down beside me,
Reach out, and take my hand,
Say, My friend Ive come to listen,
I want to understand.

Just hold my hand and listen,
Thats all you need to do,
And if by chance, I shed a tear,
Its alright if you do too. 

This sums up perfectly to me how i feel. First read in 'Huggles' thread, but thought i would share with you!!! xxx:hugs: and floaty kisses to our angel babies.:kiss:


----------



## cla

thats so right hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mommyo2girls

that is how I feel too:hugs:


----------



## babesx3

:hugs::hugs: to you 2 too!!! xxx


----------



## Jox

:cry: :hugs: x


----------



## babyno9

So true. (((hugs)))


----------



## Jkelmum

This is so true and nobody ever truly understands unless they have been there sorry for your loss of angel :hugs:


----------



## kaleighdaisy

I started crying at this. It explains everything perfectly. My little brother died this year, and that reminded me of him.


----------



## babesx3

:hugs: so sorry for the loss of your brother XXX


----------



## Suze

Thanks for posting this again Nats. This goes round my head day in day out at the moment as it's so horribly accurate.

:hugs:


----------



## babesx3

:hugs: Suze... it is so lonely grieving for a baby other people didn't know :cry:

I do seem to be :cry: more ATM....

I know what you mean about the poem, for me esp the bit about screaming 'my god my babies dead'...
and i do keep thinking about placing a final kiss upon charlies coffin..:cry:

I know you have been there already, so it must already sting those words..:hugs: Suze...

Our babies are still alive in our hearts and will always be there.......

I keep trying to think positively , that i was lucky to have seen him, and touched him, touched a real little angel..... and now he plays in the clouds with his mate Joe..:cloud9:
Our boys are at peace now. Its just hard to be strong when we miss them so much:cry:


:hugs:Suze XXX


----------

